# Failed to recognize usb wireless apdater (NETGEAR WNA 3100)

## lazykoala

Hi Guys,

I boot gentoo with the latest live dvd, but found that the wireless usb adapter doesn't work. My adapter is:

NETGEAR WNA3100 N300 Wireless USB Adapter #2

The following is the information got from Gentoo:

Gentoo-2012 mnt # lsusb

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 093a:2510 Pixart Imaging, Inc. Optical Mouse

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0846:9020 NetGear, Inc. WNA3100(v1) Wireless-N 300 [Broadcom BCM43231]

Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0bc2:50a5 Seagate RSS LLC 

I checked my adapter with linux wireless drive list:

http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Devices/USB

ath9k_htc	Netgear	WNA1100	0x0846	0x9030

ath9k_htc	Netgear	WNDA3200	0x0846	0x9018

It seems that my adapter is not in the support list.

I've ever tried ndiswrapper in ubuntu. The wireless seems to be connected, but I can't access the internet, seems no connection.

Is there any way to solve this issue except to buy a new usb wireless adapter? Thanks in advance.

----------

## DONAHUE

You could try:  *Quote:*   

> -*- Networking support  --->
> 
> -*-   Wireless  --->
> 
> <M>   cfg80211 - wireless configuration API
> ...

  on the basis that it should be a fullmac chipset and usb. However neither linuxwireless.org nor broadcom website seem to know the chip exists. http://www.spinics.net/lists/linux-wireless/msg83255.html is a discouraging discussion between kernel developers.

you will need firmware.

----------

## lazykoala

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> You could try:  *Quote:*   -*- Networking support  --->
> 
> -*-   Wireless  --->
> 
> <M>   cfg80211 - wireless configuration API
> ...

 

Thank you very much. Hope I can do it in virtualbox. I don' think I can't do it with live dvd. I will give it a go after work today. If still not working, I may consider to buy a new chip which supports linux.  :Smile: 

----------

## DONAHUE

i've had good luck with ralink chipsets implemented by relatively unknown manufacturers. Good price and the manufacturers are unlikely to have made "improvements".

----------

## lazykoala

Tried, doesn't work. lsusb command can show the usb adapter, but wireless management tool doesn't. I'm considering to get a new chip.

----------

## 666threesixes666

wna 1100 works, im using it right now   :Twisted Evil:  10 bucks or less on ebay.  ath9k_htc...  requires linux-firmware....  (ubuntu 12.04 lts is tested known working with wifi installs with this, i imagine sysrescuecd & gentoo live dvd will work with it also.)

good for aircrack & friends.

wna 1000m works for home use, but its choppy on connection & disconnection.  not good for aircrack & friends.

----------

## lazykoala

 *666threesixes666 wrote:*   

> wna 1100 works, im using it right now   10 bucks or less on ebay.  ath9k_htc...  requires linux-firmware....  (ubuntu 12.04 lts is tested known working with wifi installs with this, i imagine sysrescuecd & gentoo live dvd will work with it also.)
> 
> good for aircrack & friends.
> 
> wna 1000m works for home use, but its choppy on connection & disconnection.  not good for aircrack & friends.

 

Thanks for your information. Unfortunately, mine is wna 3100. Could you please recommend a 'good' chip which 100% works in the linux? No need to install extra drivers, work with default kernel configurations. Thanks.

----------

## 666threesixes666

i have one, and only one, its an ath5k pci card (that is a wrapper of a pcmcia card)

ath9k_htc is as easy as kernel config + emerge linux-firmware with gentoo....

Netgear WPN311

or

Netgear WG311T

id have to rip my desktop apart to definitively tell you, or turn it on.  that card is a mad man about "just works" all my usb chips have had little flaws here or there, none of them are alfa though.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_open-source_wireless_drivers

this little gem might help you decide.

ar5523 	Qualcomm Atheros AR5523 based USB dongles 	Yes 	No 	ISC 	Reverse engineered

idk if i believe that....

wpn111 = that chipset, its mentioned directly in the kernel.

----------

